# Fehler Ignorieren mit batch Datei



## Famara (15. September 2006)

Hallo

Ich hab ein kleines Problem, und zwar führe ich mit einer batch-datei ein Programm aus.
Dies funktioniert eigentlich.
Das von der batch-datei gestartete Programm muss erst mal eine sehr grosse datei importieren (was etwa 5 minuten in anspruch nimmt).
Nach 2 minuten kommt jedoch ein Fehler (von der Batch datei!!) dass das angegebene Programm nicht gefunden wurde (welches im hintergrund schon seit 2 minuten läuft Oo)

Nun bräuchte ich eure hilfe, könnte mir jemand sagen warum dieser fehler überhaupt kommt?
Dann geht es darum ihn zu beseitigen.
Da das programm ja läuft, würde es im prinzip schon reichen wenn der fehler einfach ignoriert wird (er darf nicht angezeigt werden, da dies den automatischen Programmablauf stört)
Gibt es also im Command einen parameter, mit dem ich sämtliche fehlerausgaben verhindern kann? Das sollte ja eigenltich schon reichen.

Danke schon mal im voraus 

mfg famara


----------

